# How to find my isp is giving me a public or private ip?



## manoj9372 (Jun 9, 2010)

As the title says i am having issues in port-forwarding,
So when i asked my friend regarding this he says,your ip may be a NAT'd one,
How can i find my isp is giving me a NAT'd or PAT'd ip or not?
And port-forwarding from a NAT'd ip is possible or not?
If not possible can any body explain me why it is not possible?

Can any body please explain me...


----------



## michael747 (Jun 7, 2010)

Your ip provider normally provides folks like you and me a class c address.NAT is the
process of allowing multiple users behind a router to use a private ip address to gain internet access. I don't know if this was any use to you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can first post the output of an IPCONFIG /ALL here, and you can also do a tracert from your machine to a site like google.com

If there's a router in the picture, it'll show up in the trace. As you can see below, my router shows up, then the ISP's first gateway.


C:\Users\John Will>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [72.14.204.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms Actiontec [192.168.0.1] <--- My router
2 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms L100.PHLAPA-VFTTP-91.verizon-gni.net [98.114.133.1] <--- First Verizon gateway
3 6 ms 7 ms 7 ms 3-0-5-891.PHLAPA-LCR-08.verizon-gni.net [130.81.133.58]
4 7 ms 7 ms 6 ms so-3-1-0-0.PHIL-BB-RTR2.verizon-gni.net [130.81.29.6]
5 15 ms 14 ms 15 ms so-13-2-0-0.RES-BB-RTR2.verizon-gni.net [130.81.19.118]
6 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms 0.xe-5-1-0.BR2.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.34.73]
7 14 ms 16 ms 17 ms xe-4-0-0.edge1.Washington4.level3.net [4.68.63.141]
8 14 ms 16 ms 14 ms ae-2-79.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.80]
9 15 ms 17 ms 16 ms GOOGLE-INC.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.79.231.6]
10 17 ms 17 ms 17 ms 209.85.240.136
11 21 ms 17 ms 17 ms 66.249.94.54
12 16 ms 17 ms 17 ms iad04s01-in-f99.1e100.net [72.14.204.99]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\John Will>


----------



## JFerreira23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Although all these answers are correct, there is a much easier way.
Your ISP to a local house should never be giving you a class C private IP. Ever.
However at colleges and and other campus type enviroments, you'll see Class C's because ethernet is easily implemented.

Anyhow, to answer your question. Private IPs have their own specific range specified by "the people who own the internet"

10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255 
172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255 
192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255 

If your IP falls anywhere in these ranges its private, if not it's a public IP.
Hope this helps.


----------



## manoj9372 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another twist sir,
My question may be noobish, but i believe this is some what confusing for me,
I am having a 117.xxx.xxx.xxx ip address,but still my isp can given this address as a LAN IP address to me,Still it is possible i think,Also when i seen in the network connection it has been stated that my router ip address begins with
192.xxx.xxx.xxx ip address


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The 117.x.x.x address is a public IP address.


----------



## baluadimai (Aug 7, 2012)

manoj9372 said:


> As the title says i am having issues in port-forwarding,
> So when i asked my friend regarding this he says,your ip may be a NAT'd one,
> How can i find my isp is giving me a NAT'd or PAT'd ip or not?
> And port-forwarding from a NAT'd ip is possible or not?
> ...



Hi!

Your ISP would give you private IP address in such case when you have multiple host sharing a single connection through router. And, it is the address of that router, behind which each of your host work under a single connection which connect to the public internet terminal. And, as to Public IP address, it is common and shared by all the individual connection falls on the ISP service within a particular area. It is generally found as 127.XXx.XXX.XX and you can see your ISP address here *IP-details.com*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your comment but this thread is old and will be closed.

Do note though the ISP would give a PUBLIC not private ip. Without a Public ip you can not do port forwarding.


----------

